# Sterile eye wash to mix with peptides



## ecot3c inside (Sep 9, 2012)

I realize it's a last resort but Its all I could get my hands on in short notice, bac water back ordered. It says irrigated 99.5% purified water and sterile. It has some minuscule chemicals added but not sure if it will react with my peptides in a way to eliminate or degrade it. I'm on day 2 and feel pretty good, hunger is up from my previous no appetite. Its ghrp-6 and cjc-1295


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2012)

I have several vials And it clearly says not for injection. I wouldnt use it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazon can have bac to you next day if you really need it.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok so it doesn't say not for injection, and I'm pretty sure I read a few guys were using it as such, I have for the past 2 days. So will it suffice?


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2012)

Bacterial growth could become an issue. There isnt any BA in sterile eye wash. Maybe for immediate use it will suffice but after it has been reconstituted, sitting around for days or weeks? Nah.


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 9, 2012)

Saline solution is just fine. It even tells you right on the bottle it is sterile. 

Saline solution has proper PH balance. 

Never heard of someone getting saline solution in the hospital?


Best Regards,
BBPowder@securenym.net


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Bacterial growth could become an issue. There isnt any BA in sterile eye wash. Maybe for immediate use it will suffice but after it has been reconstituted, sitting around for days or weeks? Nah.



Days, weeks, try months, years? 

If it didn't there would be countless law suites for eye infections across the country. 


Best Regards,
BBPowder@securenym.net


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 9, 2012)

BBPowder said:


> Saline solution is just fine. It even tells you right on the bottle it is sterile.
> 
> Saline solution has proper PH balance.
> 
> ...



It's fine for a single administration.. you won't ever find a vial of plain sterile water that doesn't specifically tell you "single use only".  Multiple uses from the same vial will exponentially increase the potential for bacterial growth.


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 9, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's fine for a single administration.. you won't ever find a vial of plain sterile water that doesn't specifically tell you "single use only".  Multiple uses from the same vial will exponentially increase the potential for bacterial growth.



No one will ever guarantee that. 


Best Regards,
BBPowder@securenym.net


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2012)

​BB, the eyewash is sterile out of the vial. And yes, shelflife (unopened) might be years. Once opened, and used to reconstitute something, it will probably not stay sterile. Unless BA is added. 

Thats my 2 ml's.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 9, 2012)

Some good info here. So the worst that could happen is I "might" get sick from sterile eyewash mixed in a closed vial of peptide? But I understand bac water is the best. Technically the eye wash is only exposed once and that is initially to draw up and mixed in the vial, so would that count as single use? Also why would it grow bacteria in a vial stored in the fridge?


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> ​BB, the eyewash is sterile out of the vial. And yes, shelflife (unopened) might be years. Once opened, and used to reconstitute something, it will probably not stay sterile. Unless BA is added.
> 
> Thats my 2 ml's.



Your 2 ml's, love it! 


Best Regards,
BBPowder@securenym.net


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 9, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> Some good info here. So the worst that could happen is I "might" get sick from sterile eyewash mixed in a closed vial of peptide? But I understand bac water is the best. Technically the eye wash is only exposed once and that is initially to draw up and mixed in the vial, so would that count as single use? Also why would it grow bacteria in a vial stored in the fridge?



There is always a risk regardless of how sterile you make things. Shit happens. Period. 

Yes bacteria can grow in the fridge, the growth rate is slower. 

You also have to consider that bacteria will not grow in PURE water, as it contains zero nutrients. We all need water to live, but everything needs a source of fuel as well. 

If you are just using it to constitute one vial, odds are you will be fine brother. 


Best Regards,
BBPowder@securenym.net


----------



## Researcher (Sep 10, 2012)

Not worth the risk,,,imo,,, last thing you want in that vial without BA is MERSA


----------



## teezhay (Sep 10, 2012)

BW is always the safest move, unless you're working with IGF-1 LR3, in which case it's acetic acid you want.


----------



## Trenjunky (Sep 10, 2012)

In the future just make your own. Use 1ml ba to 99 ml of distilled water. For about $10 depending on where you get the ba and how much you buy you can make a lifetime supply of bac. Water.


----------

